# Opinions on Dimensions



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

So, during last night's insomniactic episode, I thought I had a stroke of genius with that Common Room idea.

Bare with me, this might be confusing. Pretend you are looking at blue prints. Essentially a square. 26ftx26ft (because this area fits in my clearing without having to remove any trees ). Now, I want the does stall to be long and narrow. That's the top of the square, which would be the back of the building. The pens will wrap upside down U shape. With a 6ft hallway in between.

Maybe I can write it out like it's shaped and it'll be less confusing :?




doe pen 6x21 | tack room 6x5
___________________________________________________

common 10x10
Pen 10x10 | |__________________
| | Kidding Pen 2 4x10
______________ ___________________
Buck Pen 10x10 | hallway 6ft | Kidding Pen 1 4x10

______________| |___________________


It's not perfect, but it's an example 
These are mini goats, obviously. Would these measurements be alright? I know that 6x21 seems real narrow, but I plan to give them an enclosed porch out the back of the barn for some extra shelter from the elements.

Thoughts? :chin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Looked way less confusing when I typed it.

It's an upside down U. Left to Right - Bucks, Extra Pen, Does, Tack, Common, Kidding 1, Kidding 2.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have paint on your computer? or Publisher? that will make it easier to visualize


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Would have made more sense to just make a picture in Photoshop before I even posted this... but I'm lazy. 

Okay okay, so this picture isn't drawn to scale and I obviously cannot draw a straight line on the computer, but you get it. -- also I can take a ft off that common room if you think the back hall should be wider.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you keeping hay?

2 feet is a small space to walk in when dealing with stuff in your hands


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Hay loft. Whole 2nd level. I'll probably take that extra foot for width in the hallway.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the tack room is for? grain?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Grain barrels, folding milk stand, extra leads, the "goat kit" with trimmers and non refrigerated meds, etc.

The common room will just be a functioning clean kitchen, so I can get the milk clean and into the fridge asap. Hubby suggested putting a tv in there over dinner  He'll be spending as much time in the barn as me, I know it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then at least 3-4 feet wide for the hallway there -- its hard to maneuver and carry bags of grain etc in a small space


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, I really like that! Do you have the feeders inside?

But yea I think 2 ft is too small for the hall also.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll have hayracks and water buckets inside and outside... but I usually feed them their grain outside. Less chaos.

I'll take the extra foot for the hallway. I really want that common room though. Especially since I bought the laptop  I'll be in the barn more than the house. lol


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont blame you, I think its a great idea. I may try to do something like this. I'm outside on the puter most of the time anyways since our house gets crappy to no service on my wireless.


----------

